# Surf rigs



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

What's everybody using for rigs for surf fishing? Double hook rig with circle hooks and a 3oz weight ? Red Carolina rig with circle hook ? What's the trick ? Haven't caught anything lately. I've used sand flees, shrimp, cut bait etc. I fish Navarre beach but nada ! Smh gonna give it another try sometime this week when the weather breaks. Hopefully I get something ! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

I use both, and they are both effective. 2/0 circle hooks, and 2-3 oz pyramid weight. I use a 2 oz Carolina rig with cut bait. I've done well with reds on the Carolina rigs, blue fish as well. Buy a few pompano rigs too. I've caught some big bulls on pompano rigs..the hook is usually straight after landing one though. I might be the place you are fishing. Have you moved around, and scouted any good rips in the surf?


----------



## W69DY (Dec 13, 2014)

I just read about the rips in the surf. Kind of understood it. Next time I'm out I'll take a look.


----------



## Pilar (Oct 28, 2014)

Try to look for some deeper spots in between the bars, and on the edges where there are some cuts.


----------



## GAjohn (May 23, 2012)

I prefer carolina rigs with big circle hooks for reds. Favorite bait is cut mullet or cracked crab with top shell removed. Ill throw a double hook rig in close for pomps though


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

W69DY said:


> I just read about the rips in the surf. Kind of understood it. Next time I'm out I'll take a look.


You might be throwing out too far and landing in 12" of water on the sand bar. Not much going on there. Read the surf and find the holes.


----------

